# New Abroadies chats starting in feb



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

After a couple of requests

I have arranged 2 chats for februrary

Monday 12th Feb

and 

Monday 26th Feb

between 7 and 8pm

Hope that a few of you will be able to join me

Emxx


----------



## PurpleChick (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Heffalump

how do we access "chat"?

Purplechick


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Purplechick

click on the link below

*********

ps  for testing    

Emxx


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Em,
I'll try and join in, if I remember... (Scatty and Dippy are my twin sisters! Actually, that would make us triplets  )

Thanks for arranging it!

May 'see' you before then,
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Giggles

I know exactly where you are coming form - I have the same memory problems   

I would like to suggest that it would be easier if the chat was on a weekly basis - say every Monday - I know I might just about remember a day of the week but a date  

Helen
xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks Em

I'll try and be there too, my memory is also a bit bad, but hey. I guess it's for expats too the chat? Look forward to it, I'm always chatting in there anyway!  

kay xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Would love a chat - I will put in in my diary, I'm scatty and dippy too! 

We used to have Abroadies chat every Monday evening, but it seemed to fizzle out.....probably because people like me used to forget it was on! 

Jules
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Hiya,
I'll call in tonight at 7pm if anyone wants to join me, can't make the 26th Feb so thought would see who's around later instead!

Catch you later, or not !?
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Giggly, I will try to join you! 

Jules
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Can't get into chat.   Don't know why....maybe I need to do something techie like update my Java?!!!

Jules


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Heffalump

Going away to Alicante tomorrow so won't be able to make the chat   Will make the next one though

Hope everyone remembers

Kay xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Spaykay hope that alicante is good is it business or pleasure 

Look forward to chatting to you at the next chat 

Hopefully chat to a few of you tomorrow evening around 7pm

Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Just a reminder girls

Abroadies  chat 7-8 in the abroad tx room

*********

Emxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi EM

DId you put my star sign on my profile? If so, ta hun. Hope chat continued ok last night.

Kay xxx


----------

